# On the merits of large vehicles & fitting with the locals



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

SoFlaModel3 said:


> That's what the frunk is for!


than what's the back seat for?


----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

MelindaV said:


> than what's the back seat for?


Melinda, some of us sometimes have to transport more human beings than we care to admit... 
This is why I needed _*two*_ back rows of seats - _plus_ trunk space - on this trans-US trip (already in our sixth state in 7 days... 










Bonus was the HUD, of course...


----------



## Twiglett (Feb 8, 2017)

Michael Russo said:


> Melinda, some of us sometimes have to transport more human beings than we care to admit...
> This is why I needed _*two*_ back rows of seats - _plus_ trunk space - on this trans-US trip (already in our sixth state in 7 days...
> 
> View attachment 2283
> ...


You won't care


----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

Twiglett said:


> You won't care


As much as I know I'll loooove my Midnight S≡R≡NITY, I _seriously_ doubt it...


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

Michael Russo said:


> Melinda, some of us sometimes have to transport more human beings than we care to admit...
> This is why I needed _*two*_ back rows of seats - _plus_ trunk space - on this trans-US trip (already in our sixth state in 7 days...
> 
> View attachment 2283
> ...


that's really taking the whole fitting in with the locals a little far, isn't it?


----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

MelindaV said:


> that's really taking the whole fitting in with the locals a little far, isn't it?


You ain't seen nutting yet... Wait until I post our 31 ft ride we get instead in Atlanta on Saturday!


----------



## dudeman (Jun 20, 2017)

Twiglett said:


> You won't care


I think Elon has five kids. That's why he made rear facing kids seats in S. I think he cares about that.


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

MelindaV said:


> than what's the back seat for?


Mine is for moving 2 little humans around 

Not groceries though. Not ever! Those bags get wet from the cold/frozen items and you won't want that on the seat.

If I didn't have the kids, that back seat would just be an empty space always.


----------



## ModFather (Apr 3, 2016)

MelindaV said:


> than what's the back seat for?


It depends on if you are borrowing your Dad's car.


----------



## ModFather (Apr 3, 2016)

Michael Russo said:


> You ain't seen nutting yet... Wait until I post our 31 ft ride we get instead in Atlanta on Saturday!


Peterbilt?


----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

ModFather said:


> Peterbilt?


Nope, that would not have passed the wifey test.. 

Here you go, full disclosure... 
https://www.northatlantarvrentals.com/rv-coach/coachman-2017-freelander-31a/


----------



## ModFather (Apr 3, 2016)

Michael Russo said:


> Here you go, full disclosure...
> https://www.northatlantarvrentals.com/rv-coach/coachman-2017-freelander-31a/


Well here's your 'Heads Up Display'! (ref: the toilet area in an RV is called the Head) Love the high tech SDRS (Sliding Door Restraint System) I see it is the Coachman model. Will you be driving 4 in hand or 8 in hand Wells Fargo style?


----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

ModFather said:


> Well here's your 'Heads Up Display'! (ref: the toilet area in an RV is called the Head) Love the high tech SDRS (Sliding Door Restraint System) I see it is the Coachman model. Will you be driving 4 in hand or 8 in hand Wells Fargo style?


Hahaha! You've actually explored this even deeper than me... I did not even remember this pic...


ModFather said:


> (...) Will you be driving 4 in hand or 8 in hand Wells Fargo style?


Lo siento, señor, en Inglés por favor?


----------



## ModFather (Apr 3, 2016)

Michael Russo said:


> Lo siento, señor, en Inglés por favor?


Aaaah, mea culpa, I forgot you may not be steeped in the lore of the Wild West. You have reserved the "Coachman" model according to the brochure. I was wondering if you be driving a team of 4 horses (4 in hand) now affectionately called a 4 banger by ICE standards








Or will you be driving an 8 horse team (8 in hand) which is a modified V8


----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

ModFather said:


> (...)I was wondering if you be driving a team of 4 horses (4 in hand) now affectionately called a 4 banger by ICE standards
> 
> Or will you be driving an 8 horse team (8 in hand) which is a modified V8


Dunno, yet will confirm as soon as I do!


----------



## ModFather (Apr 3, 2016)

Michael Russo said:


> Dunno, yet will confirm as soon as I do!


Might as well select the V8 in one orgasmic climax in the celebration of the death of the oil industry. I betcha that thing gets 5 mpg!


----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

ModFather said:


> Might as well select the V8 in one orgasmic climax in the celebration of the death of the oil industry. I betcha that thing gets 5 mpg!


We'll see what awaits us...! Since we're likely to drive 5k miles in total, I'd rather try to get 10 mpg!!! I'm on a budget with this party of 6!!


----------

